# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Κτηματολόγιο:Δωρεάν ηλεκτρονική πρόσβαση σε αεροφωτογραφίες όλης της ελληνικής επικράτειας

## nm96027

Το* Κτηματολόγιο ΑΕ* και το *Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής* ανακοίνωσαν σήμερα την *δωρεάν πρόσβαση* σε όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους στο *ορθοφωτογραφικό υλικό* της υπηρεσίας για ολόκληρη την χώρα. Με απλά λόγια το Κτηματολόγιο προσφέρει στους πολίτες ένα παρόμοιο εργαλείο με το *Google Μaps* , όχι ίσως τόσο εύχρηστο, σίγουρα όμως με καλύτερη ανάλυση εικόνας. 

Μπορείτε να δείτε την εφαρμογή ακολουθώντας τον συνδέσμο: *http://gis.ktimanet.gr/wms/ktbasemap/default.aspx* 

Όπως αναφέρει η σχετική ανακοίνωση οι ορθοφωτογραφίες, που παρέχονται με αυτή την υπηρεσία, αφορούν στο *σύνολο της Ελληνικής Επικράτειας* με εξαίρεση ορισμένες παραμεθόριες περιοχές καθώς και ορισμένες διαβαθμισμένες εγκαταστάσεις, για τις οποίες ισχύουν περιορισμοί και απαγορεύσεις από τις αρμόδιες Αρχές και Υπηρεσίες της χώρας σε ότι αφορά στις διαδικασίες των αεροφωτογραφήσεων. Η χωρική ανάλυση των εικόνων είναι *20cm* για τις *αστικές περιοχές* και *50cm* για τι*ς υπόλοιπες περιοχές* της χώρας. Οι ορθοφωτογραφίες αυτές, οι οποίες προέκυψαν από φωτοληψίες περιόδου *2007 έως 2009*, αποτελούν το πλέον πρόσφατα ενημερωμένο χαρτογραφικό υλικό με τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ανάλυση.

To φωτογραφικό υλικό είναι διαθέσιμο και μέσω *WMS (WebMappingService)* έκδοσης 1.1.0 σε γεωγραφικό σύστημα *WGS84*. Το WMS είναι ένα *ανοικτό πρότυπο* που έχει οριστεί από το OGC (OpenGISconsortium) και το οποίο παρέχει μια κοινή τυποποιημένη διεπαφή για πρόσβαση σε θεματικές ενότητες χαρτών που παρέχονται από κάποιον χωρικό εξυπηρετητή. Οι χρήστες αυτών των διεπαφών (interface) που είναι συμβατοί με αυτό το ανοικτό πρότυπο μπορούν να επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους *ασχέτως με το λογισμικό πελάτη* (clientsoftware) που χρησιμοποιούν. 

Η λειτουργία *μέσω WMS* διατίθεται στην διεύθυνση *http://gis.ktimanet.gr/wms/wmsopen/wmsserver.aspx?*

Η εφαρμογή της ιστοσελίδας του Κτηματολογίου προσφέρει δυνατότητες μετακίνησης (pan) zoom in, zoom out, μέτρησης απόστασης, *μέτρησης εμβαδού* κ.α.

Οι ανωτέρω υπηρεσίες βρίσκονται σε *πιλοτικό στάδιο* και αναμένεται σύντομα η αναβάθμισή τους με επιπλέον δεδομένα και λειτουργίες.


*Πηγή: Κτηματολόγιο*

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πολύ πρακτικό...

Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ αργό και δύσχρηστο ακόμα.

----------


## themaxx

να μη σέρνονταν κιόλας θα ηταν μια χαρά χεχε :Wink:

----------


## gabatia

για να δουμε αλλα απο οτι βλεπω σερνεται λιγο!!!!

----------


## anger

'Οχι απλά σέρνεται,μέχρι να ανοίξει και να δείς αυτό που θές έχεις φτιάξει καφέ τον έχεις πιει και σου μένει χρόνος να μαγειρέψεις ακόμα!!!Εντάξει συγχωρήται γιατί είναι αρχή ,θέλω να πιστεύω οτι θα διορθωθεί και βελτιωθεί η υπηρεσία γιατι όντως είναι πολύ χρήσιμη!!

----------


## prodromosfan

δεν δουλευει, 
α ρε ΙΤαδες, πειτε οτι δεν μπορειτε να το σηκωσετε ακομα να σας δωσουν κι αλλο χρονο

----------


## exelix

Το WMS πώς το χρησιμοποιούμε, γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα;

----------


## euri

Ωραία, ένα ακόμα εργαλείο για την ανεύρεση μη δηλωμένων πισινών (  :Razz:  ).  Ή μήπως ένα ακόμα εργαλείο ελέγχου σωστού καμουφλάζ μη δηλωμένων πισινών; (  :Razz:  )

 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## valour

Όντως, είναι πιο αργό και από την καθυστέρηση... :ROFL:

----------


## mrsaccess

Δωρεάν & κτηματολόγιο; Κάποιο λάθος πρέπει να έγινε!  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## murex

Μια χαρά και πολύ γρήγορα δουλεύει το WMS service. To web σερνεται, έχετε δίκιο.
Οδηγίες σύνδεσης από ArcGIS.
Ανοίγουμε το ArcCatalog.
Διπλό κλικ στο εικονίδιο GIS Servers -> Add WMS Server.
Εκεί δίνουμε τη διεύθυνση που έχει παραπάνω και....
είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι. Κάθε φορά που ανοίγεται το πρόγραμμα πρέπει να επανασυνδεθείτε. Το μοναδικό "σφάλμα" είναι ότι το δίνει σε WGS 84 ενώ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, τα πάντα θα έπρεπε να δίνονται σε ΕΓΣΑ, ακόμα και το κτηματολόγιο υλοποιείται σε ΕΓΣΑ.

Τεσπα, επιτέλους!!!!!!!!! Με τα χρήματα που δίνουμε τόσα χρόνια, να μπορούμε να έχουμε δωρεάν τους βασικούς χάρτες της Ελλάδας.

----------


## Manolis_karas

Μπράβο, αργό αλλά καλό, τα καλά να λέγονται

----------


## NameLess

Επιτέλους αρχίσαμε να αποκτούμε κάποια βασικά ηλέκτρονίκα μέσα σαν κράτος. Τεχνολογικά είμαστε αιώνες πίσω. Ελπίζω να σταματήσουν να σέρνοντε για να μπορούμε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε κιόλας.

----------


## paraskdi

Εάν ήταν και γρήγορο,όλα θα ήταν καλά.
Μην ζητάμε και πολλά όμως.

----------


## Theodore41

> Πολύ πρακτικό...
> 
> Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ αργό και δύσχρηστο ακόμα.


Προσπαθησα κι εγω,αλλα σηκωσα τα χερια ψηλα.Δεν προχωραγε καθολου.

----------


## kerkiss

Εξαιρετική προσπάθεια !!!
Ψάχνεις μια απόμακρη περιοχή και ώσπου να στην εμφανίσει έχεις προλάβει να πας με τα πόδια να την δεις και να γυρίσεις πίσω !!!

----------


## alexandros

Μέσα σε όλα τα άσχημα, ορίστε και κάτι καλό!
Θα το δοκιμάσω σύντομα....!  :Razz:

----------


## panoc

> Θα το δοκιμάσω σύντομα....!


προτεινω εαν οντως θες να το δοκιμάσεις σύντομα, να ανοίξεις τη σελίδα χθές ώστε όταν έρθει το σύντομα να μπορέσεις να τη δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## alexandros

> προτεινω εαν οντως θες να το δοκιμάσεις σύντομα, να ανοίξεις τη σελίδα χθές ώστε όταν έρθει το σύντομα να μπορέσεις να τη δοκιμάσεις.


εντάξει δεν είναι και τόσο αργό...!!!
Καλά πάει αλλά θέλει δουλειά ακόμα σίγουρα. Πετάει κάτι λάθη στο άσχετο!
Αλλά είναι αρχή ακόμα, πιστεύω να το βελτιώσουν. 
Θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο να μπορούσες να ψάξεις με δρόμους κ.λ.π.
Τώρα μόνο με το μάτι πας...  :Sad:

----------


## hellasyoda

Δώστε bandwith στο λαο  :Razz: 
Μπράβο χαίρομαι που το κράτος εκσυχρονίζεται  :One thumb up: .

----------


## hammered

Ρε παιδιά λέτε μήπως, λέω μήπως, αρχίζει να γίνεται κάτι στην χώρα αυτή επιτέλους; Λέτε να πήραν εμπρός; Άντε να δούμε και τη συνέχεια...



Off Topic


		btw, να ξέρετε ότι ό,τι πληρώσαμε στο Κτηματολόγιο, δεν ξεμπερδέψαμε. Αυτά ήταν το πρώτο "χαράτσι". Έπεται κι άλλο αργότερα.(προβλέπεται ήδη από τον αρχικό νόμο) απλά δεν είναι διαδεδομένο.

----------


## kasadi

> Μια χαρά και πολύ γρήγορα δουλεύει το WMS service. To web σερνεται, έχετε δίκιο.
> Οδηγίες σύνδεσης από ArcGIS.
> Ανοίγουμε το ArcCatalog.
> Διπλό κλικ στο εικονίδιο GIS Servers -> Add WMS Server.
> Εκεί δίνουμε τη διεύθυνση που έχει παραπάνω και....
> είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι. Κάθε φορά που ανοίγεται το πρόγραμμα πρέπει να επανασυνδεθείτε. Το μοναδικό "σφάλμα" είναι ότι το δίνει σε WGS 84 ενώ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, τα πάντα θα έπρεπε να δίνονται σε ΕΓΣΑ, ακόμα και το κτηματολόγιο υλοποιείται σε ΕΓΣΑ.
> 
> Τεσπα, επιτέλους!!!!!!!!! Με τα χρήματα που δίνουμε τόσα χρόνια, να μπορούμε να έχουμε δωρεάν τους βασικούς χάρτες της Ελλάδας.


μπορείς να πείς ποιο πρόγραμμα χρειάζετε και αν είναι free?
κατέβασα το ArcGIS explorer και προσπάθησα να κάνω αυτά που λές, τα έκανα αλλά δεν είδα να εμφανίζονται οι χάρτες απο το κτηματολόγιο. Μήπως θέλει άλλο πρόγραμμα?

----------


## WAntilles

> To φωτογραφικό υλικό είναι διαθέσιμο και μέσω *WMS (WebMappingService)* έκδοσης 1.1.0 σε γεωγραφικό σύστημα *WGS84*. Το WMS είναι ένα *ανοικτό πρότυπο* που έχει οριστεί από το OGC (OpenGISconsortium) και το οποίο παρέχει μια κοινή τυποποιημένη διεπαφή για πρόσβαση σε θεματικές ενότητες χαρτών που παρέχονται από κάποιον χωρικό εξυπηρετητή. Οι χρήστες αυτών των διεπαφών (interface) που είναι συμβατοί με αυτό το ανοικτό πρότυπο μπορούν να επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους *ασχέτως με το λογισμικό πελάτη* (clientsoftware) που χρησιμοποιούν. 
> 
> Η λειτουργία *μέσω WMS* διατίθεται στην διεύθυνση *http://gis.ktimanet.gr/wms/wmsopen/wmsserver.aspx?*


1. Υπάρχει κάποιο δωρεάν και open-source πρόγραμμα για Linux, που να υποστηρίζει το εν λόγω πρότυπο;

2. Βλέπουμε καί τις αδήλωτες βίλες, πισίνες, κότερα, όπως και τα αυθαίρετα, και τα παράνομα νταμάρια;



ΥΓ: Μπορείτε να θαυμάσετε σε υψηλή ποιότητα και το έργο των προηγούμενων τυρογαλάδων. Εστιάστε στους νομούς Αττικής, Ηλείας, Εύβοιας και Δωδεκανήσου (Ρόδος). Ααααα και στη Χαλκιδική.

----------


## sdikr

Πραγματικά δεν θα έπρεπε να το είχανε βγάλει live,  αλλά μετά είδα πως γράφω στα Ελληνικά  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> 1. Υπάρχει κάποιο δωρεάν και open-source πρόγραμμα για Linux, που να υποστηρίζει το εν λόγω πρότυπο;


Δες το Quantum GIS. Νομίζω ότι το υποστηρίζει.

----------


## murex

> μπορείς να πείς ποιο πρόγραμμα χρειάζετε και αν είναι free?
> κατέβασα το ArcGIS explorer και προσπάθησα να κάνω αυτά που λές, τα έκανα αλλά δεν είδα να εμφανίζονται οι χάρτες απο το κτηματολόγιο. Μήπως θέλει άλλο πρόγραμμα?


 Υπάρχει το Grass και το QGIS που σίγουρα συνδέονται αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω οδηγίες για το πως. Είναι open source προγράμματα και τρέχουν σε όλες τις πλατφόρμες. Επίσης υπάρχουν καμια 6-7 ακόμα προγράμματα που μου διαφεύγουν τα ονοματάκια.

WAntilles απαιτεί να έχεις μια μικρή εξοικείωση γενικά με GIS  προγράμματα, άντεμε autocadειδή. Το Grass είναι μακράν το καλύτερο open source και μη πρόγραμμα GIS αλλά έχει ένα learning curve άστα να πάνε. Ξεκίνα με  QGis και βλέπεις.

----------


## atco

Μόνο  για  οπτική  απόλαυση  και  με  υπομονή......στην  εκτυπωση  τα  κάνει  μαντάρα....επίσης  δεν  δίνει  σημεία  αναγνώρισης..δεδομένα .....GPS  περιοχή....

καλά  ταξίδια  στην  Ελλάδα  μας...

----------


## mrsaccess

To qgis που αναφέρθηκε. Είναι πολύ απλό: add WMS layer και βάζεις το link της είδησης, πατάς connect, επιλέγεις τα δύο layer που θα εμφανίσει και πατάς add.

----------


## karavagos

Στον Chromium έχει ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα.
Αρκετά χρήσιμο αυτό με τον υπολογισμό του εμβαδού.

----------


## pavlosgr

Έχουν σβήσει (ασπρίσει) τα αεροδρόμια  :Razz: .
Μήπως είναι στρατηγικοί στόχοι και δεν μπορεί κανείς να βρει που είναι? Μάλλον πρέπει να συλλάβουμε όλους τους πιλότους που γνωρίζουν την θέση τους. 
Έλεος τίποτα δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει εδώ  :Thumb down: .

----------


## WAntilles

Μάλιστα.

Το QGIS δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------


## hellasyoda

> To qgis που αναφέρθηκε. Είναι πολύ απλό: add WMS layer και βάζεις το link της είδησης, πατάς connect, επιλέγεις τα δύο layer που θα εμφανίσει και πατάς add.


Μπράβο ωραίο προγραμματάκι μόλις το δοκίμασα  :One thumb up: 

Αν και πάλι έχει καθυστέρησει αλλά δουλεύει καλύτερα απο web.

----------


## murex

> Έχουν σβήσει (ασπρίσει) τα αεροδρόμια .
> Μήπως είναι στρατηγικοί στόχοι και δεν μπορεί κανείς να βρει που είναι? Μάλλον πρέπει να συλλάβουμε όλους τους πιλότους που γνωρίζουν την θέση τους. 
> Έλεος τίποτα δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει εδώ .


Επειδή υπάρχουν στο google earth ή οπουδήποτε αλλού, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τα δίνουμε όλα στο πιάτο. Υπάρχουν λεπτομέρειες (μεταφορές θέσεων κλπ) που δεν είναι ανάγκη να τα δίνουμε έτσι. 
Το χωράφι σου πέφτει πάνω στο αεροδρόμιο;;;  :ROFL:

----------


## euri

Εγώ θα ήθελα πάντως να έβλεπα το παρκαρισμένο Learjet μου  :Cool: 

 :Crazy:

----------


## mob

Εκεί ψηλά στη ΓΥΣ ζουν ακόμα στην προ - δορυφορική εποχή ... 

Κατά τα λοιπά και περί Κτηματολογίου ΑΕ, και των προϊόντων αεροφωτογράφησης, ανύπαρκτες επικαλύψεις, χαμηλή διακριτική ικανότητα, έλλειψη βασικών στοιχείων όπως ύψος πτήσης και βαθμονόμιση μηχανών, έλλειψη στερεοσκοπικών δίδυμων κλπ.

Δηλαδή σε απλά ελληνικά άχρηστες φωτογραφίες, που κάνουν μόνο για εφαρμογές GIS.

Και σα να μην έφταναν αυτά έχουμε και τον WAntilles να θέλει εφαρμογή για να τις δει σε linux, λες και υπάρχει μηχανικός που δουλεύει σε πτηνοτροφείο.

----------


## Lagman

Είναι πολύ χαμηλή ανάλυση...

----------


## aiolos.01

Ωραία έτσι θα μπορούμε να βλέπουμε τις βίλες αν ξεφυτρώνουν στα καμένα και να λέμε τι ωράια που "όπου ήταν δάσος θα γίνει δάσος"....

Τι να τις κάνουμε κύριοι του κτηματολογίου τις φωτογραφίες όταν με ενα λαδωματάκι στο δικαστή και 2 ψευδομάρτυρες χτίζεις και πάνω στο Λυκαβητό;

----------


## microtera

> Το WMS πώς το χρησιμοποιούμε, γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα;


Παίζει και στο Google Earth
--> Add / Image Overlay / Refresh / WMS Parameters / Add

----------


## murex

> Εκεί ψηλά στη ΓΥΣ ζουν ακόμα στην προ - δορυφορική εποχή ... 
> Και σα να μην έφταναν αυτά έχουμε και τον WAntilles να θέλει εφαρμογή για να τις δει σε linux, λες και υπάρχει μηχανικός που δουλεύει σε πτηνοτροφείο.


*Φίλε mob, δεν τα λές ωραια!!!!!!!*
Σε πληροφορώ ότι το GRASS που τρέχει σε UNIX, είναι μακράν το καλύτερο λογισμικό GIS, με ενσωματωμένα πλήθος μοντέλων που το ArcGIS της ESRI, ούτε στο μικρό δαχτυλάκι +το γεγονός ότι για να το αγοράσεις (το ArcGIS ) με όλα τα extensions πρέπει να σε χρηματοδοτήσει για τα επόμενα 40 χρόνια το ΔΝΤ.

Να αναφέρω για παράδειγμα ότι μόλις στην έκδοση ArcGIS 9.3.1, κατάλαβαν ότι οι βάσεις δεδομένων πρέπει να έχουν μορφή φακέλλων αρχείου, κάτι που στο GRASS ισχύει εδώ και 30 χρόνια. 

Το υλικό που έδωσε το κτηματολόγιο, είναι ορθοφωτοχάρτες, άρα ούτε στοιχεία πτήσης θες ούτε τίποτα. Δεν σου είπαν ότι σου δίνουν στερεοζεύγη.

Επίσης, η ΓΥΣ, είναι η Γεωγραφική Υπηρεσία ΣΤΡΑΤΟΥ, δηλαδή του ΣΤΡΑΤΟΥ. Στην Ελλάδα αντικαθιστά αντίστοιχες πολιτικές υπηρεσίες που θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν όπως π.χ. η USGS στις ΗΠΑ. Δεν φταίει η ΓΥΣ γι' αυτό αλλά η πολιτεία που δεν μπόρεσε ποτέ να φτιάξει μια κανονική υπηρεσία και να παρέχει στους πολίτες αδιαβάθμητα στοιχεία. Για την ΓΥΣ τα πάντα είναι διαβαθμησμένα, γιατί είναι στρατός. 
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας εύκολα, αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.

----------


## mob

*Να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή. Κτηματολόγιο είναι η γενική, ενιαία, συστηματική και διαρκώς ενημερωμένη καταγραφή της κτηματικής περιουσίας. Η  κτηματική περιουσία καταγράφεται γεωμετρικά αλλά και ως προς το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς κάθε γεωτεμαχίου. Αυτά είναι αξιωματικές έννοιες.*

Το Κτηματολογίου ΑΕ έχει ως στόχο να πράξει τα παραπάνω, δηλαδή να καταγράψει επακριβώς κατά θέση, συντεταγμένες, όρια, σχήμα και πλευρικές διαστάσεις και παράλληλα να καταγράψει το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς κάθε γεωτεμαχίου.

Πάμε στα εργαλεία που έχει σκοπό να διαθέσει για τη δουλειά αυτή, έγιναν τοπογραφικές εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας και διασποράς για τον προσδιορισμό φωτοσταθερών επί εδάφους και έπειτα αεροφωτογραφήσεις σε μεγάλο ύψος πτήσης για να καταλήξουμε σε ορθοφωτοχάρτες με τις εξής ακρίβειες, κατοικημένες περιοχές ακρίβεια 20cm και λοιπές περιοχές ακρίβεια 50cm.

Αλλά, παρά το ότι έγινε όλη αυτή η εργασία δεν φωτογραφήθηκαν και συνεπώς δεν είναι διαθέσιμα στερεοζεύγη. Πρακτικά η ακρίβεια των 20cm στις κατοικημένες περιοχές είναι αδύνατον να υλοποιηθεί ελλείψει αυτών (υπάρχουν εξώστες, πέργκολες, σκιές κλπ), πέραν του ότι από τα 20cm προκύπτει πολύ μεγάλη αβεβαιότητα στον προσδιορισμό των ορίων των ακινήτων. Επίσης η αεροφωτογραφήσεις έγιναν και τέλος, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόγραμμα προγραμματισμένης παρακολούθησης και επαναφωτογράφησης.

Στις μη κατοικημένες περιοχές, αυτές δηλαδή που βλέπετε με ποιο αχνό χρώμα, η ακρίβεια είναι 50cm, επειδή υπάρχουν δένδρα, σκιές και πτυχώσεις του εδάφους προκύπτουν ανάλογα προβλήματα.

Για τους παραπάνω λόγους αλλά και για άλλους που δεν έχει νόημα να αναλυθούν εδώ, το προϊόν του Κτηματολογίου ΑΕ είναι ελάχιστα αξιοποιήσιμο τοπογραφικά επειδή έχει μεγάλο βαθμό αβεβαιότητας. Τοπογραφικές Εργασίες Αποτύπωσης μεγάλης κλίμακας δεν έχουν προγραμματιστεί και δεν είναι γνωστό αν θα γίνουν, το προϊόν των ορθοφωτοχαρτών θα προσδιορίσει τα όρια και τις συντεταγμένες των γεωτεμαχίων. Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι η ακρίβεια των Τοπογραφικών Εργασιών Αποτύπωσης είναι καλύτερη από 3cm στον προσδιορισμό σημείων αλλά κοστίζει περισσότερο άμεσα.

Λόγω και των παραπάνω οι ενστάσεις στον προσδιορισμό των γεωτεμαχίων είναι πάρα πολλές σε αριθμό θα εκδικάζονται για πάρα πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και μέχρι τότε δε θα έχουμε κτηματολόγιο σε αυτή τη χώρα.

Οι ορθοφωτοχάρτες είναι όμως χρησιμότατοι για εφαρμογές Γεωγραφικών Συστημάτων Πληροφοριών (GIS) αλλά αυτές θα μπορούσαν να αντληθούν με ποιο οικονομικούς τρόπους, δηλαδή δορυφορικές εικόνες του GeoEye-1 που μετά από επεξεργασία δίνει τις ίδιες ακρίβειες, 50cm ή ακόμα φθηνότερες από τον QuickBird με ακρίβεια 60cm. Για εφαρμογές τηλεπισκόπισης και όχι μόνο από τον WorldView-2, ο πρώτος πολυφασματικός δορυφόρος υψηλής ανάλυσης που παραδίδει 8 ζώνες του χρώματος, εκτός από την παγχρωματική ζώνη του δηλαδή άμεση δυνατότητα παραγωγής δασικών χαρτών με ακρίβεια 50cm.

Πάμε στο θέμα ΓΥΣ, η Γεωγραφική Υπηρεσία Στρατού είναι για την ώρα ο μόνος φορέας άντλησης επεξεργασμένων τοπογραφικών δεδομένων, έχει τις στρεβλώσεις της αλλά τα υλικά που παραδίδει είναι ανώτερης ποιότητας, ως προς τη μετρητική πληροφορία που περιέχουν.

Το Ελληνικό κράτος επέλεξε να αντικαταστήσει μια κρατική υπηρεσία με μια ιδιωτική.

Και τέλος κανένας Μηχανικός δε δουλεύει σε περιβάλλον Linux γιατί δεν υπάρχουν εφαρμογές και τεχνική υποστήριξη. Βάσεις δεδομένων μπορεί να τρέχουν σε αυτό το περιβάλλον όπως και σε τόσα άλλα αλλά τελικοί χρήστες, επαγγελματίες που να χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το περιβάλλον για την εργασία τους δεν υπάρχουν.

*Αγαπητέ murex μπορεί να μη τα λέω ωραία αλλά έτσι είναι, δυστυχώς.*

----------


## Disconnected

Web interface παρόμοιο με Google Maps.

Μου πήρε μισή ώρα αλλά είναι καλύτερο και φτηνότερο από το μαύρο χάλι της ESRI.


Αν διαβάζει κανείς από το ktimanet.gr, βάλτε μπροστά το (δωρεάν) TileCache, αντιγράψτε τη σελίδα μου (φτιαγμένη με το OpenLayers) και θα έχετε 100 φορές πιο γρήγορο web interface.  :One thumb up:

----------


## dimitri_ns

Αγαπητέ μου mob
Ειμαι πολιτικός μηχανικός από το 1981 και δουλεύω και win και linux ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα και την δουλειά που θέλω να κάνω

Το καλλίτερο πρόγραμμα είναι αυτό που ξέρω σε βάθος. Ανα αραιά και που εγκαθιστώ άλλα προγράμματα για την δουλειά μου, για να δώ μήπως κάτι έχει αλλάξει δραματικά

Οπου μπορώ χρησιμοποιώ linux Βαρέθηκα τις μπλέ οθόνες και τις 5 επισκέψεις στο πλαίσιο μήπως και δεν κολλήσουν τα 7. Στο τέλος ξανάβαλα xp


Οπότε και δεν αφορίζω τιποτα και κανένα

----------


## mob

Off Topic


		Συνάδελφε, δεν έχω πρόθεση να αφορίσω κανένα περιβάλλον λειτουργίας αλλά δε γίνεται να βλέπω συνεχώς ξεκάρφωτες αναφορές και άστοχες συγκρίσεις.

----------


## hypest

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, δοκίμασα το "gvSIG Mini Maps" από το android Market (δωρεάν) και παίζει ωραία και μια χαρά. 

Χρησιμοποίησα το WMS link που είναι γραμμένο στο πρώτο post του thread...

----------


## koumou

Proxy Error
The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
The proxy server could not handle the request GET /wms/ktbasemap/default.aspx.

Reason: Error reading from remote server

ΓΩΝΑΤΙΣΕ....  :Wink:

----------


## WAntilles

> Και σα να μην έφταναν αυτά έχουμε και τον WAntilles να θέλει εφαρμογή για να τις δει σε linux, λες και υπάρχει μηχανικός που δουλεύει σε πτηνοτροφείο.


Καλά.

Μάθε πρώτα σε ποιά λειτουργικά κυκλοφορούν εφαρμογές κατεξοχήν για Μηχανικούς, όπως π.χ. (including but not limited to) Ansys, GT-Strundle κλπ., και μετά ξαναπέρνα από εδώ.

Τον φορέα π.χ. της γέφυρας Ρίου-Αντιρρίου θα τον επιλύσεις-διαστασιολογήσεις σε Windows;

Έσπασε η καρέκλα.

----------


## treli@ris

> GT-Strundle


GT.Strudl ειναι και δουλευει μια χαρα και στα Windows  :Wink:

----------


## murex

> [B]Να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή...
> 
> Λόγω και των παραπάνω οι ενστάσεις στον προσδιορισμό των γεωτεμαχίων είναι πάρα πολλές σε αριθμό θα εκδικάζονται για πάρα πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και μέχρι τότε δε θα έχουμε κτηματολόγιο σε αυτή τη χώρα.
> 
> Το Ελληνικό κράτος επέλεξε να αντικαταστήσει μια κρατική υπηρεσία με μια ιδιωτική.
> 
> Και τέλος κανένας Μηχανικός δε δουλεύει σε περιβάλλον Linux γιατί δεν υπάρχουν εφαρμογές και τεχνική υποστήριξη. Βάσεις δεδομένων μπορεί να τρέχουν σε αυτό το περιβάλλον όπως και σε τόσα άλλα αλλά τελικοί χρήστες, επαγγελματίες που να χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το περιβάλλον για την εργασία τους δεν υπάρχουν.
> 
> *Αγαπητέ murex μπορεί να μη τα λέω ωραία αλλά έτσι είναι, δυστυχώς.*


Αγαπητέ φίλε και συνάδελφε mob (εκτός από γεωλόγος έχω τελειώσει και πολ μηχ), δεν διαφωνούμε. Δεν είπε κανένας ότι το κτηματολόγιο (εννοείται ΑΕ) έδωσε ένα επίπεδο που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε τοπογραφικές μελέτες. Το μόνο που προσφέρει είναι να τραβήξεις ένα αδρό όριο, να δεις καμια πρόσβαση, ακόμα και για γεωλογικές εφαρμογές που δεν θέλουν μεγάλη ακρίβεια άχρηστο είναι (το μάτι μας βλέπει καλύτερα διαφορές σε ασπρόμαυρες αεροφωτογραφίες). Ότι δίνουν από τα έργα που πληρώνουμε καλό είναι. Τεσπα. Εδώ πας στο ΙΓΜΕ να πάρεις μελέτη από τη βιβλιοθήκη και δεν σε αφήνουν να φωτοτυπήσεις πίνακες αποτελεσμάτων!!!!!! Πληρωμένα από εμάς, όλους. Οι γεωλογικοί και τοπογραφικοί 1:50000 θα έπρεπε να δίνονται, δωρεάν και ψηφιακά, γιατί αποτελούν τη βασική χαρτογράφηση. Τα 5άρια ή άλλης κλίμακας να τα αγοράζεις αλλά όχι και τους 50άρηδες!




> Αλλά, παρά το ότι έγινε όλη αυτή η εργασία δεν φωτογραφήθηκαν και συνεπώς δεν είναι διαθέσιμα στερεοζεύγη. Πρακτικά η ακρίβεια των 20cm στις κατοικημένες περιοχές είναι αδύνατον να υλοποιηθεί ελλείψει αυτών (υπάρχουν εξώστες, πέργκολες, σκιές κλπ), πέραν του ότι από τα 20cm προκύπτει πολύ μεγάλη αβεβαιότητα στον προσδιορισμό των ορίων των ακινήτων. Επίσης η αεροφωτογραφήσεις έγιναν και τέλος, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόγραμμα προγραμματισμένης παρακολούθησης και επαναφωτογράφησης.


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση, δεν το ήξερα. Αν το έκαναν έτσι όπως το γράφεις είναι το λιγότερο .... τρόμπες ....!!!!! Παίρνω πίσω τα καλά λόγια για το κτηματολόγιο. Μα τι χώρα Θεέ μου, τι χώρα;;;;;

Μην αρχίζετε με vs λειτουργικών. Αυτό που ήθελα να πω εξ αρχής είναι ότι υπάρχουν λύσεις και open source και εκτός windows. Τίποτα παραπάνω, μόνο ενημέρωση.

----------


## tsigarid

> Web interface παρόμοιο με Google Maps.
> 
> Μου πήρε μισή ώρα αλλά είναι καλύτερο και φτηνότερο από το μαύρο χάλι της ESRI.
> 
> 
> Αν διαβάζει κανείς από το ktimanet.gr, βάλτε μπροστά το (δωρεάν) TileCache, αντιγράψτε τη σελίδα μου (φτιαγμένη με το OpenLayers) και θα έχετε 100 φορές πιο γρήγορο web interface.


Πολύ καλύτερο, εύγε!

Στο κουτί αναζήτησης γράφει γεωγραφικό πλάτος/μήκος, ενώ κάτω δεξιά γεωγραφικό μήκος/πλάτος  :Wink:

----------


## andreasermones

αρκετα καλο tool αν και πολυ αργο ακομα...δεν πειραζει ομως, εγινε μια αρχη...αντε να δουμε...

----------


## George978

> Καλά.
> 
> Μάθε πρώτα σε ποιά λειτουργικά κυκλοφορούν εφαρμογές κατεξοχήν για Μηχανικούς, όπως π.χ. (including but not limited to) Ansys, GT-Strundle κλπ., και μετά ξαναπέρνα από εδώ.
> 
> Τον φορέα π.χ. της γέφυρας Ρίου-Αντιρρίου θα τον επιλύσεις-διαστασιολογήσεις σε Windows;
> 
> Έσπασε η καρέκλα.


γιατι αν τον λυσεις σε windows θα βγαλει λαθος αποτελεσματα?

----------


## ipo

Πάντως με τη λευκή μάσκα που έχουν βάλει στις στρατιωτικές εγκαταστάσεις, είναι ζήτημα δευτερολέπτων να εντοπίσει κάποιος από το χάρτη όλα τα στρατόπεδα της Ελλάδας. Όχι ότι δε θα μπορούσε να τα βρει αλλιώς, αλλά τώρα έχει ένα απλό εργαλείο για να τα βρει άμεσα.

----------


## WAntilles

> γιατι αν τον λυσεις σε windows θα βγαλει λαθος αποτελεσματα?


Γιατί όταν έχεις έναν φορέα τεράστιο με 10άδες χιλιάδες μέλη και κόμβους, και φυσικά αντίστοιχα μητρώα τεράστια, τα Windows σαν OS δεν έχουν τόση αξιοπιστία και αντοχή.

Καταρχήν η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή ήταν από τις πρώτες που χρειαζόταν τα 64-bit καθαρά και μόνο για να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει πάνω από 4GB RAM.

----------


## mob

WAntilles γράφεις παραπλανητικά σχόλια και μεταφέρεις την αντιπαλότητά που έχεις με τα windows στο νήμα των ειδήσεων και μάλιστα σε άσχετο νήμα. Έχεις τη τεχνική κατάρτιση για να ξέρεις πάρα πολύ καλά ότι τα παραπάνω είναι τουλάχιστον ανακριβή.
Τους μηχανικούς δεν τους κάνουν οι υπολογιστές, όποιο λειτουργικό και αν τρέχουν. Η εμμονή σου είναι τραγική.

----------


## Mascor

Προσοχή γιατί υπάρχουν λάθη ως προς την ονοματολογία των οδών.

----------

